# FWD LSD like quaife, noobish question!



## NeoGeoEch13 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello guys, 

I have a FWD audi tt mk2 and I've been reading a lot of good reviews regarding the benefits of an LSD.
Does this need a DSG to work, or can this be fitted to a manual as well?
From my understanding this sits right between the two wheels and in noobish-terms, 
works almost like a torsen giving power to the wheel that can handle it, without locking, in a progressive manner.
What about maintenance, does the engine oil go down there as well?
Could I just grab one and fit right on, or do I need to get any other parts to get it to work?
Apart from accelerating during the turn exit, is this also going to help reduce wheel spin during accelerating hard from a stop?

Sigh...sorry for the newbie questions


----------



## Blueceed (Mar 2, 2013)

Most common LSDs in the market (Quaife, Peloquin, & Wavetrack) are fitted to manuals and replace the stock differential.

Differentials 'slip' in order to vary the rotational speeds of opposite side driving wheels during a turn. If not your tires will scrub themselves bald quickly with each turn you take.

LSDs, by their term 'limited slip differential', defeat this purpose to an extent and in effect give you added traction during a turn.

Though I'm not sure about the availability for your Audi and its engine type. To read more the following thread from your post answers many questions:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...eedback-Thread-(Wavetrac-Peloquin-and-Quaife)


----------

